
Ask HN: Moving from OS X to a remote virtual dev environment - ElCapitanMarkla
I&#x27;m currently running a 2013 Macbook Air for mostly ruby web development work. I&#x27;ve been wanting to upgrade for a while but I&#x27;m just not that fussed on Apple&#x27;s latest laptop offerings. As I work from home I don&#x27;t really need a grunty laptop anymore.<p>So far I&#x27;ve been managing my Air&#x27;s 8gb memory limit by running work&#x27;s dev vm on a headless PC so I&#x27;m considering upgrading that PC so it can handle more VMs to try get a fully remote development setup working.<p>Does anyone have any good advice on a fully remote virtual dev environment?<p>My big question is how others best to handle working with code remotely on a VM. I know some people who ssh in and vim away but I&#x27;d rather work in Sublime if I could.
======
softinio
I highly recommend the new amazon linux workspaces:

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-amazon-linux-
workspaces...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-amazon-linux-workspaces/)

You get a full virtual/remote Linux Desktop that works really well. I even
access and use it via my iPad.

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
That's an interesting option... I'll grab a VM and have a play on that. Thanks

